# where did this come from ???



## nazila (Dec 22, 2013)

i have moved out because he didn't want to get married after 5 years…. now he is telling me lets be together still while you are out and have sex …. if you get pregnant we will keep it???? does anyone understand where he come from ??? he just hates to be alone, does he have feelings for me or he wants to be with me till he finds the right one ??? all this ups and down are driving me crazy … any sugesstion what is he up to ??


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Stop the craziness, do not go back to him.


----------



## heartbroken0426 (Dec 4, 2013)

He's just using you as a sex buddy. Drinking the milk without buying the cow. If you don't stop it now....you will be in this emotional prison with him for a long long time until one day he finds his "miss right" and leaves you high and dry. Actually.....once he finds "miss right" he may still drag you along. Leave him now and start the healing process. Anyone who wants you will keep you....not use you for sex. You're worth more!


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

He probably already had a vasectomy.


----------

